# middle names for 'ruben'...



## Wewantourmush

I would like two middle names for our baby boy but can't think! He will be called ruben pickin...


----------



## CedarWood

Ruben James is nice:flower:


----------



## katy1310

That's exactly what I was going to say - James!!


----------



## babydust1

Ruben Daniel James 

Ruben Tyler Lee

Ruben Lucas 

Ruben Andrew 

Ruben Thomas 

Ruben Myles 

Ruben Lee

Good Luck on Choosing a Name :) x


----------



## winterleaves

Ruben Noah 

Ruben Dexter 

Ruben Michael 

Ruben Robert


----------



## LittlePeople

Ruben (Reuben) Joshua x


----------



## Terrilea

Ruben James sounds the best i think xx


----------



## celine

Rueben Kyle :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

LOL As soon as I saw this psot, I thought James too haha

Prob because my LO's mn is James though, but Ruben James does sound really nice.
Are there any family names you want to incorporate? Either first names or second names, or even your maiden name (if you are using OH's surname that is)
My kids all have mn's from family members.

I also like Ruben Cole too -Cole was top of my names list until DH vetoed it, then a friend also called her baby Cole too.

xx


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 


Ruben James Harry Pickin
Ruben Tobias Jack Pickin
Ruben Flynn Edward Pickin
Ruben George Elias Pickin


x


----------



## KiansMummy

Ruben cole. Ruben James. Ruben Lee. Ruben Taylor. Ruben samuel. Ruben Joseph. Ruben Oliver. Ruben Kai. Ruben Lewis. Ruben thomas xx


----------



## Wewantourmush

Ohh I really like James but we can't have it because of a certain family reason! Thanks everyone some lovely names! X x :)


----------



## SharonF

Ruben James is a Kenny Rogers song and a famous battleship, so maybe it's best to stay away from that anyhow!


----------

